# ***OFFICIAL*** NFL 2009 Discussion Thread



## Walker

Should've started this sooner but bring all your NFL talk here to discuss with other fans. Week 1 is almost in the books with some good games on Sunday and a 2 for 1 Monday Night start. 


I would love to see Buffalo seal it against New England- up 11 with 5+ minutes to go. :thumbsup:

Who's your team, who you got in the playoffs/super bowl, who is under/over-rated and who do you see matching for the title when all is said and done?

EDIT: Obviously I spoke too soon on the Buffalo-New England game. :thumbsdown:


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm a Denver Broncos fan, unfortunately. I think we'll see a Vikings/Steelers Super Bowl.

I'm still scared the Patriots will turn it on, though.


----------



## Dan0

Go Saints, Ravens and Vikings!


----------



## UrbanBounca

Well, Denver is now 2-0, with game three looking up, against the Raiders.


----------



## dudeabides

Keep doin' what you're doin' Saints :thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanBounca

The Lions are getting ready to break their 0-19 streak over an NFC East Redskins. It's nice to see them playing like a professional team, although I'm not a Lions fan.


----------



## TraMaI

DA BEARS!






Beat the stealers woot woot! Then beat the seahawks! Shaping up to be a good season. Lovie Smith needs to let Cutler do his thing though. His running game is being meh right now with calling nothing but up the center shit. Cutler is a beast. First time I've EVER been excited about a bears QB


----------



## Dan0

Hey guys, might be a dumb question, but what in the world happenned to Shaun Alexander? The running back from Seahawks?


----------



## UrbanBounca

TraMaI said:


> DA BEARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat the stealers woot woot! Then beat the seahawks! Shaping up to be a good season. Lovie Smith needs to let Cutler do his thing though. His running game is being meh right now with calling nothing but up the center shit. Cutler is a beast. First time I've EVER been excited about a bears QB


Dear Bears Fan,

I hope you are ecstatic about picking up Jay Cutler. He is a great QB... Out of the pocket. He can shoot on the run, but ain't worth a damn in the pocket. He is also a crybaby, that doesn't realize Football is a business. He is being paid too much to whine. He also compared himself to John Elway, only two years into his career. He whined a lot, and bit off more than he could chew, with his *losing* record at Denver. As I've said, enjoy him, 'cause Denver is looking good with Kyle Orton right about now.

I hope you enjoy your trouble with him down the line.

Signed,
Denver Broncos Fan



Dan0 said:


> Hey guys, might be a dumb question, but what in the world happenned to Shaun Alexander? The running back from Seahawks?


He had a good year. He got injured in '06, and '07. The Seahawks released him from his previously, highest salary ever signed by a RB. The Redskins picked him up, and let him go due to low numbers. He's currently a free agent.


----------



## Dan0

Oh, that's too bad. I really liked him.
I like Bush too, but he's just drowning deeper and deeper


----------



## joshua7789

Go Chiefs...I knew this was gonna be yet another bad season when we put our hopes and dreams on Matt Cassel...jesus, i need a drink.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

dudeabides said:


> Keep doin' what you're doin' Saints :thumbsup:


sweet another saints fan...I think we can win today against the Jets in the dome...I think we win by pressuring Sanchez and making him make mistakes though more so then with our offense. 

I love this new scheme our defense is using...it is really effective at creating turnovers and pressuring the QB


----------



## Dan0

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> sweet another saints fan...I think we can win today against the Jets in the dome...I think we win by pressuring Sanchez and making him make mistakes though more so then with our offense.
> 
> I love this new scheme our defense is using...it is really effective at creating turnovers and pressuring the QB


Another one here. Jets will be tough to beat, but I agree that we should put pressure on Sanchez, so he makes mistakes, because of the inexperience factor.

Am I the only one who's crossing fingers for the Ravens to beat New England? I'd love to see Brady throw INTs for my man Ed Reed.

Also, Green Bay vs. Minnesota tommorow should be interesting. Brett vs. his real team.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm actually surprised Denver is hanging in there with Dallas, although they're killing themselves with penalties.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm actually surprised Denver is hanging in there with Dallas, although they're killing themselves with penalties.


Denver might be the most underrated team and Dallas is definitely the most overrated.

Damnit Bush turned it over.


----------



## TraMaI

WOLOLO my bears destroyed teh Lions


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm completely flippin' out! I'm a Broncos fan, but accepted reality that they wouldn't beat Dallas. The game is tied, Denver has the ball at mid-field, with ~2:00 minutes remaining!

Wow! Denver actually has a decent defense!

_*Edit:* Denver scored, and we're up 17-10! God, my heart is about to come out of my chest!_


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

It might be an alien...don't let it out.

Also...the Saints are badass...I love seeing ex-USC QB's scrambling for their life and crying on the sidelines after failure after failure...does that make me evil. 

Bring on the Giants...make it two NY teams to fall back-to-back then maybe our defense will get the respect it deserves.


----------



## UrbanBounca

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Bring on the Giants...make it two NY teams to fall back-to-back then maybe our defense will get the respect it deserves.


Do you honestly believe the Saints can beat the Giants? :laugh:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> Do you honestly believe the Saints can beat the Giants? :laugh:


Why wouldn't they be able to? Of course, you thought the Cowboys were good too.

So clearly your opinion of the NFC east is a little flawed. We beat the Jets very easily and I thought they were a better defensive team then the Giants. And their running game is way better. Our defense is lights out and our QB is second to maybe one (Peyton Manning if anyone).

Giants beat a terrible Washington team...a very overrated Dallas team and two of the worst teams in the NFL in Tampa and KC...margins of victory were (11 against KC, 6 against Wash, 2 against Dallas, and 24 against Tampa)

Now let's look at the Saints resume: 18 point win against the Lions (better then Tampa and Washington), 26 point win against Philadelphia in Philly, 20 point win against Buffalo, and a 14 point win against the Jets. 

Our team is tested more and we will be coming off of a bye week...so yeah we will probably win by 10 points. They already lost their starting safety and a few other key guys on defense. Our offense will expose that and their lack of a #1 WR. Manning will never find comfort in his return to his hometown and will have his worst outing of the year to date. Scroll back a few posts and look at my prediction for the jets game too...you will see I am wise I assure you.


----------



## TraMaI

Wow they beat Philly by 26 in Philly? I smell super bowl!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

TraMaI said:


> Wow they beat Philly by 26 in Philly? I smell super bowl!


Look...I grant that Philly didn't have Donovan but that defense was too bad to even give them a chance regardless of who was playing QB for Philly.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

lol alot of Philly fans were not happy about Kolb in that game especially his first INT given it was a crucial point in the game..Overall i thought Kolb has been pretty solid for Philly but as you say the defense...Moving on my Texans beat the Raiders!!...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ZeroPRIDE said:


> lol alot of Philly fans were not happy about Kolb in that game especially his first INT given it was a crucial point in the game..Overall i thought Kolb has been pretty solid for Philly but as you say the defense...Moving on my Texans beat the Raiders!!...


Is JaMarcus Russell the worst QB in football?


----------



## joshua7789

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Is JaMarcus Russell the worst QB in football?


He is certainly in the running.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

joshua7789 said:


> He is certainly in the running.


yeah that guy has no self-motivation gene...and that is certainly a requirement for an NFL player...but his athletic ability is what wowed Al Davis and made him the #1 pick...that guy sucks at life nowadays...I am just waiting for Ashton Kutcher to jump out of his skin in front of Roger Goodell and a bunch of Raider fans and say you got punked. Because his personnel decisions at this point are almost laughably insane.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Is JaMarcus Russell the worst QB in football?


it hurts to say this but yes he is. Im thinking it might be different if he was with another NFL team. A respectable one.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ZeroPRIDE said:


> it hurts to say this but yes he is. Im thinking it might be different if he was with another NFL team. A respectable one.


I doubt it...he has never been a hard worker and certainly never the smartest football player either...I think he is realizing that his talent alone is pretty average at the NFL level, but not willing enough to change his preparation habits.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i just think if he had a good demanding coaching staff(think Cowher) around him things would be different. Once your in the NFL its the coaches that PUSH you to that next level. I know some players have 'it' already but some need help finding 'it'


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i just think if he had a good demanding coaching staff(think Cowher) around him things would be different. Once your in the NFL its the coaches that PUSH you to that next level. I know some players have 'it' already but some need help finding 'it'


agreed...but i don't know if JaMarcus has even the want to do it with the help...we may find out in 2-3 yrs when he becomes a free agent. I think that 2nd contract for the minimum will be humbling


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i think i may adopt the Saints is my football team seeing how the Texans cant run the ball one yard....AT LEAST JUMP!! damn.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i think i may adopt the Saints is my football team seeing how the Texans cant run the ball one yard....AT LEAST JUMP!! damn.


If we lose this week because of this or can't run the football, you are out...but I will give you a shot. :thumb02:

I think the saints win...38-17.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Denver advanced to 5-0, beating New England. I couldn't ask for anything else this week.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> If we lose this week because of this or can't run the football, you are out...but I will give you a shot. :thumb02:
> 
> I think the saints win...38-17.


 
i figured since i live in the state im might aswell accept them...and yes Drew Brees factored in my thinking aswell as the defence.

great ending to MNF last night also.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Denver has advanced to 6-0 over San Diego, and ranked third overall in the _ESPN Power Rankings._


----------



## BlacklistShaun

UrbanBounca said:


> Do you honestly believe the Saints can beat the Giants? :laugh:


Where ya at Urban? Game is over...not only did we beat the Giants we destroyed them and toyed with them. Hell, we had so many points just in the first half we didn't even have to try in the 2nd half. By the 4th 1/4 we were putting in 2nd and 3rd string guys and letting them have some fun.

Saints have had a dangerous offense for years, but now we found something we have been lacking...a defense.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> Where ya at Urban? Game is over...not only did we beat the Giants we destroyed them and toyed with them. Hell, we had so many points just in the first half we didn't even have to try in the 2nd half. By the 4th 1/4 we were putting in 2nd and 3rd string guys and letting them have some fun.
> 
> Saints have had a dangerous offense for years, but now we found something we have been lacking...a defense.


I agree...but some things could have gone slightly different for each of us and it would have made it that much different. For instance, Eli hits Smith on that long bomb early on third down...tie game. Sharper gets to keep his pick 6...instead of that lame call on Vilma for hitting Eli. If it was a helmet-2-helmet call I don't question it, but it was a roughing call and that doesn't work. Vilma was in the air before Eli let the ball go...therefore...no foul. 

Their defense isn't missing 3 starters...could be different. They are a great team...no doubt about it, but Brees has been unstoppable early on against the two best teams we have played (Eagles and Giants)...and that made them mistakes for the other teams that much worse and put them out of reach and made them one dimensional.


I am worried about next week against the Dolphins...we are different on the road (see Buffalo), the Dolphins control the clock (see vs Indy), and their run defense is GREAT. WE have a distinct advantage against their safeties that always cheat up in the box and their corners that can't cover college WR's. Other then that though, I think they have advantages in most match-ups. We'll see...and we are coming off a huge win and may lose a little focus.


----------



## UrbanBounca

BlacklistShaun said:


> Where ya at Urban? Game is over...not only did we beat the Giants we destroyed them and toyed with them. Hell, we had so many points just in the first half we didn't even have to try in the 2nd half. By the 4th 1/4 we were putting in 2nd and 3rd string guys and letting them have some fun.
> 
> Saints have had a dangerous offense for years, but now we found something we have been lacking...a defense.


You win, good game.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

UrbanBounca said:


> You win, good game.


No big deal bro. It was a good game that I was looking forward too, it went our way this time, but there is always next time.

Truth be told I'm a huge Eli fan (Mannings all together really) so I'm kind of torn playing against the Giants or the Colts, but have to root for my Saints.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I agree...but some things could have gone slightly different for each of us and it would have made it that much different. For instance, Eli hits Smith on that long bomb early on third down...tie game. Sharper gets to keep his pick 6...instead of that lame call on Vilma for hitting Eli. If it was a helmet-2-helmet call I don't question it, but it was a roughing call and that doesn't work. Vilma was in the air before Eli let the ball go...therefore...no foul.
> 
> Their defense isn't missing 3 starters...could be different. They are a great team...no doubt about it, but Brees has been unstoppable early on against the two best teams we have played (Eagles and Giants)...and that made them mistakes for the other teams that much worse and put them out of reach and made them one dimensional.
> 
> 
> I am worried about next week against the Dolphins...we are different on the road (see Buffalo), the Dolphins control the clock (see vs Indy), and their run defense is GREAT. WE have a distinct advantage against their safeties that always cheat up in the box and their corners that can't cover college WR's. Other then that though, I think they have advantages in most match-ups. We'll see...and we are coming off a huge win and may lose a little focus.


I hope they do not lose focus. I hope they continue to play how they have so far. If they do then I think they can give any team in the NFL lots of trouble.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> I hope they do not lose focus. I hope they continue to play how they have so far. If they do then I think they can give any team in the NFL lots of trouble.


Agreed and also agree about the Manning thing...but as an LSU fan I kind of enjoy seeing Eli lose. :thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca

Is anyone else watching the defensive struggle that is the Vikings/Steelers game?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Saints are playing like I expected...damn we are a different team on the road.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

How about those Saints. Another win, wasn't the best game, a little sloppy, but a win is a win.

On a side note I went to the game and I must say I have NEVER seen the dome so full for a Saint's game. If we end up with home field advantage in the playoffs it's going to be a hard place to play for visiting teams.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Who Dats are a force...man Darren Sharper and Jabari Greer are easily the most underrated signings in free agency this year...I love it. We stole Jabari Greer. I couldn't believe we got him at the price we did. 

Fujita needs to hurry back though because Dunbar isn't a starter and that is pretty evident. Also Sed Ellis was a great run stuffer...it made me sick to see Turner break out against us like that...but it sure was nice to see Ryan struggle against our coverages and blitzes.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

No doubt they are a force. Saints have an offensive passing game that can move the ball at will, a new found running game with two good backs and one good all purpose back, and they found some players on defense that might not make the stop every single play, but come up with the big plays.

It really seems odd to me being a Saints fan all these years to hear anything wtih the defense being #1 in the NFL, but it is pretty awesome to know that everything is finally falling into place.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> No doubt they are a force. Saints have an offensive passing game that can move the ball at will, a new found running game with two good backs and one good all purpose back, and they found some players on defense that might not make the stop every single play, but come up with the big plays.
> 
> It really seems odd to me being a Saints fan all these years to hear anything wtih the defense being #1 in the NFL, but it is pretty awesome to know that everything is finally falling into place.


You must not remember the Dome Patrol...recently rated the #1 LB corp of all time...by none other then the NFL network.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> You must not remember the Dome Patrol...recently rated the #1 LB corp of all time...by none other then the NFL network.


 I remember the dome patrol. The only problem with them was there was only 4 of them...:thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> I remember the dome patrol. The only problem with them was there was only 4 of them...:thumbsup:


True dat...those guys were amazing though. I never knew they did a chant because I never got to go to a game back then. Only been to a couple though due to my own sports commitments when I lived near the dome.

Anyways...we are having a great season and I can't wait to see how we do in the upcoming weeks because our schedule is getting tougher and the Falcons schedule is lightening up a bit.


----------



## UrbanBounca

UrbanBounca said:


> Do you honestly believe the Saints can beat the Giants? :laugh:


I look back, and can't believe I made this statement. The Giants are on a four game losing streak, and I don't even expect them to make the playoffs.

The Saints on the other hand, they've had a couple tough wins, but they're still steamrolling through the NFL. I'm glad Denver doesn't play them this year. :confused05:


----------



## BlacklistShaun

No doubt the Saints (this is hard to say) are the team to beat in the NFL this year.

With the remaining game we have left it appears we are a shoewin for homefield advantage in the playoffs, which is a dangerous thing for any team coming down here.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> I look back, and can't believe I made this statement. The Giants are on a four game losing streak, and I don't even expect them to make the playoffs.
> 
> The Saints on the other hand, they've had a couple tough wins, but they're still steamrolling through the NFL. I'm glad Denver doesn't play them this year. :confused05:


Everyone makes mistakes...and I am equally glad that Denver isn't on our schedule.



BlacklistShaun said:


> No doubt the Saints (this is hard to say) are the team to beat in the NFL this year.
> 
> With the remaining game we have left it appears we are a shoewin for homefield advantage in the playoffs, which is a dangerous thing for any team coming down here.


Let's not get carried away...the run defense still ahs question marks due to injuries and we all know how one injury can change the entire season...**cough** Tom Brady **cough**

But if we get it and don't make the Super Bowl I would be very disappointed.


----------



## UrbanBounca

The Broncos and Steelers are in the middle of a HUGE defensive struggle. The Broncos just pulled ahead 10-7.


----------



## wukkadb

BlacklistShaun said:


> No doubt the Saints (this is hard to say) are the team to beat in the NFL this year.


I'd personally say the Colts are the team to beat. They are undefeated this season, and I believe were on a 9 game winning streak last season before going into the playoffs and losing to the chargers. 

So basically, not a single team other than the chargers has beaten Indy in over 15 games. In fact, the last time the Colts lost a regular season game was over a year ago, on October 27th 2008 to the Titans. Pretty crazy.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

last season =/= this season.

whatever the colts did last year was not done this year and really doesn't matter. 

The Saints have lost more players to injuries (and they expect them all back at one point), played a tougher schedule, and score more then any other team in the league. 

With Indy's secondary injuries...there is no way they could hold Brees and the Saints to less then 35. Especially since the Saints can run the ball. 

I would love to see the match-up..we already spanked one Manning. I would love it even more if both teams went undefeated throughout the season and playoffs and matched up in the Super Bowl like that...oh the unlikeliness.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm starting to feel terrible for the Browns. They are probably the worst team in the NFL, but it's still arguable due to the Raiders also being terrible.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> last season =/= this season.
> 
> whatever the colts did last year was not done this year and really doesn't matter.
> 
> The Saints have lost more players to injuries (and they expect them all back at one point), played a tougher schedule, and score more then any other team in the league.
> 
> With Indy's secondary injuries...there is no way they could hold Brees and the Saints to less then 35. Especially since the Saints can run the ball.
> 
> I would love to see the match-up..we already spanked one Manning. I would love it even more if both teams went undefeated throughout the season and playoffs and matched up in the Super Bowl like that...oh the unlikeliness.


We are hurting bad right now with all the injuries...I think if we could get all our guys back and healthy and play the Colts I don't think they could beat us, but that would be depending majorly on us being healthy.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm starting to feel terrible for the Browns. They are probably the worst team in the NFL, but it's still arguable due to the Raiders also being terrible.


It's definately a close race between the two. They are both just out right horrible football teams.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> We are hurting bad right now with all the injuries...I think if we could get all our guys back and healthy and play the Colts I don't think they could beat us, but that would be depending majorly on us being healthy.


Agreed...but the only guys with serious injuries are Sed Ellis and Jamaal Brown...Brown has been all year and Bushrod is really proving himself. Sed plugs up holes and eats blockers in the running game and Hargrove is showing his strength is pass rushing and not run stuffing. So that hurts us big in that area. 

But Indy is in the same position...but their major injuries come in the secondary and to their best players back there. Greer and Porter we aren't really sure about...I think they would play if it were the playoffs...Porter sprained his MCl so that can either be minor or major...there is no telling.



BlacklistShaun said:


> It's definately a close race between the two. They are both just out right horrible football teams.


My money is on the Browns and it isn't close...at least the Raiders receivers can get separation...they just can't catch the passes. The Browns guys can't get open adn when they do...Brady/Derek can't hit em or find em


----------



## UrbanBounca

Did anyone catch the end of the Ravens v. Colts game? Ed Reed is a veteran, and a damn good player, but my God, horrible decision!

Not to mention, the Steelers struggling with the Chiefs when Polamalu is out. The Steelers are a one man team, and without Polamalu, they struggle to get it done.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> Did anyone catch the end of the Ravens v. Colts game? Ed Reed is a veteran, and a damn good player, but my God, horrible decision!
> 
> Not to mention, the Steelers struggling with the Chiefs when Polamalu is out. The Steelers are a one man team, and without Polamalu, they struggle to get it done.


That was more due to losing Rothliesberger on offense then anything...but their defense is different w/o Polamalu indeed.

I mean this chiefs team didn't have Bowe or Johnson and they put up serious points on Pitt.


----------



## UrbanBounca

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> That was more due to losing Rothliesberger on offense then anything...but their defense is different w/o Polamalu indeed.
> 
> I mean this chiefs team didn't have Bowe or Johnson and they put up serious points on Pitt.


They haven't won a single game this year without Polamalu.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> They haven't won a single game this year without Polamalu.


You know he got injured in the first game of the year right? Just about all their wins were without him.


----------



## UrbanBounca

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> You know he got injured in the first game of the year right? Just about all their wins were without him.


They haven't won a single game without him starting. You can take a look at NFL.com, and you'll notice that he was playing for *every* win, while he was injured for every loss, except at week ten v. Cincinnati.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> That's not true at all. They haven't won a *single* game without him, period.


He has started 5 games and played in only 5 games...they got more wins then that. He is a huge part of what they do and his absence is a huge hit...but they have won without him and the loss this past weekend rest more on Berger being out not Polamalu.


----------



## UrbanBounca

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> He has started 5 games and played in only 5 games...they got more wins then that. He is a huge part of what they do and his absence is a huge hit...but they have won without him and the loss this past weekend rest more on Berger being out not Polamalu.


Which games did they win without him?

_*Edit:* He played the first half in week one v. Tennessee, and they won. He's technically played 5.5 games, and they're currently 6-4. As I've stated, they haven't won a SINGLE game without him._


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> Which games did they win without him?
> 
> _*Edit:* He played the first half in week one v. Tennessee, and they won. He's technically played 5.5 games, and they're currently 6-4. As I've stated, they haven't won a SINGLE game without him._


That is counted as a game started so it is still only 5 starts and 5 games played in according to ESPN.

With 6 wins and only 5 games played in, they would have won at least one...but the first game he came back in was against the browns...so they won against the Chargers and the Lions without him. he then reinjured it against Cincy and they were losing that one anyway.


----------



## UrbanBounca

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> That is counted as a game started so it is still only 5 starts and 5 games played in according to ESPN.
> 
> With 6 wins and only 5 games played in, they would have won at least one...but the first game he came back in was against the browns...so they won against the Chargers and the Lions without him. he then reinjured it against Cincy and they were losing that one anyway.


You're right, but I'm still confused. :confused02:


----------



## UrbanBounca

Well, the Broncos smashed the Giants tonight. The Giants aren't half the team I thought they'd be.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> Well, the Broncos smashed the Giants tonight. The Giants aren't half the team I thought they'd be.


They are exactly who i thought they were...and no one has let them off the hook. :thumb02:

EDIT: just in case you didn't relate it...I wasn't being a prick I was quoting Dennis Green (or closely representing him)


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

funny pic i got in a email


----------



## UrbanBounca

Is anyone watching the Redskins/Saints game? Wow! The Redskins have come in playing the best they've played all year, by far.

_*Edit:* Oakland just pulled ahead of Pittsburg, with 9s left in the game!_


----------



## dudeabides

I'm watching the Saints have the ball in OT at the skins 37 atm, though.


----------



## UrbanBounca

dudeabides said:


> I'm watching the Saints have the ball in OT at the skins 37 atm, though.


The Redskins blow it, again. Shaun Suisham is the worst kicker in the NFL.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> The Redskins blow it, again. Shaun Suisham is the worst kicker in the NFL.


I think Carney has something to say about that...extra point a few years ago after a miraculous series of laterals that he blew lost us a chance at the playoffs. Look at it this way, he was improving his team's draft position.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

I don't know what's up with those Redskins. If they would have played like that all year they would have a pretty good record. Their front 4 is just huge and strong, we couldn't run the ball on them at all.


----------



## UrbanBounca

The Redskins released Shaun Suisham today.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Good for them, he really was a bad kicker.


----------



## UrbanBounca

The Browns, I repeat, the Browns, are beating the Steelers right now. They are a _completely_ different team without Polamalu.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> The Browns, I repeat, the Browns, are beating the Steelers right now. They are a _completely_ different team without Polamalu.


When we drafted Morstead (the punter; that is awesome BTW) the RB for the Browns was still on the board; a guy from Richmond named Richard Jennings...and i was pissed we didn't get him. Turns out we have a great running game with Thomas and Bell, but jennings would have been great in short yardage. 

The people I was with were all like, who is Richard Jennings? He will be good guaranteed.


----------



## UrbanBounca

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> When we drafted Morstead (the punter; that is awesome BTW) the RB for the Browns was still on the board; a guy from Richmond named Richard Jennings...and i was pissed we didn't get him. Turns out we have a great running game with Thomas and Bell, but jennings would have been great in short yardage.
> 
> The people I was with were all like, who is Richard Jennings? He will be good guaranteed.


Speaking of Richard Jennings, he just scored the Browns first rushing TD of the year, against the Steelers! :confused05:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> Speaking of Richard Jennings, he just scored the Browns first rushing TD of the year, against the Steelers! :confused05:


See...I told ya...haha.


----------



## UrbanBounca

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> See...I told ya...haha.


The Steelers are having more trouble with Cribbs, though.

_*Edit:* Cleveland pulled it off, 13-6. Pittsburgh can say "Goodbye" to the playoffs._


----------



## js1316

E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!!! UB you guys are lucky you have Dawkins. Hell of a player...:thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Stokes said:


> E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!!! UB you guys are lucky you have Dawkins. Hell of a player...:thumbsup:


Reggie Bush can vouch for his hitting ability. That is for damn sure.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Stokes said:


> E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!!! UB you guys are lucky you have Dawkins. Hell of a player...:thumbsup:


IMO, he is the reason why our defense is strong this year. He's extremely laid back, and an awesome player, and hopefully I'll be getting his jersey for Christmas. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I was thinking of Rashad Jennings out of Liberty College...and he plays for Jacksonville...so I was thinking of the wrong guy.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

I almost can't believe it, but I saw a few plays yesterday where Reggie Bush actually turned up the field and ran instead of trying to duck and dodge and run backwards...man, when he gets going he's FAST!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> I almost can't believe it, but I saw a few plays yesterday where Reggie Bush actually turned up the field and ran instead of trying to duck and dodge and run backwards...man, when he gets going he's FAST!!


I know...I said...damnit he must have realized he needs to start playing for a contract...no seriously though...I was glad to see it.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I know...I said...damnit he must have realized he needs to start playing for a contract...no seriously though...I was glad to see it.


No doubt. I was kinda sad when I heard Bell was hurt and Bush was back, but it all worked itself out in the end. I have grown very fond of the Bell/Thomas running combo, it has worked quite well for us.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah it has...I am very happy with our running game...one of the best in the league.


----------



## truebluefan

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_y...ZTI5nYcB?slug=ap-halloffame&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Here’s how you stop Jerry Rice(notes) and Emmitt Smith: Put them in the Hall of Fame and watch them break down and cry.
> 
> The men who tore apart NFL defenses couldn’t handle the emotions Saturday when they were elected to the shrine along with five others.





> Rice, the NFL’s career receiving and touchdowns leader, and Smith, the top rusher, were joined in the Hall by John Randle, Russ Grimm, Rickey Jackson, Floyd Little and Dick LeBeau. Little and LeBeau were elected as senior committee nominees.





> Two other all-time top receivers, Cris Carter and Tim Brown(notes), weren’t elected. Carter, in his third year of eligibility, stands third in career receptions with 1,101, while Brown, in his first year on the ballot, made 1,094.


----------



## Dan0

It will be the AM hours here when the Superbowl goes down. I'm still watching it. 




Who Dat?


----------



## UrbanBounca

Peyton Manning is picking the Saints to pieces.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Not anymore Saints got the ball again


----------



## Dan0

UrbanBounca said:


> Peyton Manning is picking the Saints to pieces.


It's almost tied up again.
Who dat?


----------



## BobbyCooper

2 yards more^^


----------



## Dan0

BobbyCooper said:


> 2 yards more^^


You german people watch the Superbowl through ESPN America too?
It's great that we get to see some NFL, but no Superbowl comeercials make me sad 

/offtopic


----------



## BobbyCooper

me too Dan I would love to see those comercials 

I watch it on the first german tv programm. It every year on there for free.


----------



## Dan0

What's with the field? Third slip already. So, do they go for the TD on 4th down?


----------



## BobbyCooper

No they missed the chance! 

they risked it but it didn't worked


----------



## Dan0

BobbyCooper said:


> No they missed the chance!
> 
> they risked it but it didn't worked


They still get a FG probably.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Dan0 said:


> They still get a FG probably.


No they played out the 4 down and didn't made it.

but now they scored  halftime now!


----------



## AK-Bronco

Is it me or is this Who cover-band HORRIBLE?
65+=no longer rocking!


----------



## BobbyCooper

AK-Bronco said:


> Is it me or is this Who cover-band HORRIBLE?
> 65+=no longer rocking!


The Stones still do


----------



## AK-Bronco

Sorry, I'm going to have to disagree with you. 

Kiss, Motley Crue, The Stones, AC/DC and now 1/2 of the Who, just hang it up.


----------



## Dan0

The Saints have to pressure Manning with unexpected blitzes in this half. Get him to make some mistakes. Get a TO. That's what they've done all season, and it's the key tonight as well.


----------



## Dan0

Onside kick!!!
Saints have it!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper

Wow an Onside kick :thumb02:

when have we seen this the last time??


----------



## Dan0

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow an Onside kick :thumb02:
> 
> when have we seen this the last time??


In a non-clutch situation it is so rare, but this was awesome!


----------



## BobbyCooper

Great call from he head coach :thumbsup:

but risky as well^^


----------



## Dan0

BobbyCooper said:


> Great call from he head coach :thumbsup:
> 
> but risky as well^^


That's Shawn Payton for you. One of the reasons why I'm a die-hard fan.
And look at the offense at this drive. Unstoppable right now!


----------



## BobbyCooper

TOUCHDOWN :thumb02:

I have 15k credits on the Saints^^


----------



## Dan0

Who Dat? Who dat? Who dat said they gonna beat them Saints?
Touchdown!
13-0 run right now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Let's Go Saints!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist

keep talking about the game! I hate football and im following it through this thread just because I wanted to bet on the Saints.


----------



## Dan0

Peyton goes through a drive for a TD. 
Drew is doing the same thing.
Both excellent QBs


----------



## HitOrGetHit

3:20 left in the 3rd Colts are up 17-13


----------



## Dan0

16-17
Hartley is doing such an awesome job today.
Come on Saints!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Dan0 said:


> 16-17
> Hartley is doing such an awesome job today.
> Come on Saints!


They definitely started off slow but they came around real quick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan0

Colts FG no good! Time to recapture the lead!


----------



## BobbyCooper

This game is getting really exciting now guys^^


----------



## Dan0

All of the last 3 superbowls have been super-exciting.
I like how Bush makes some nice plays from time to to time. look for him to make a gamebreaker soon.


----------



## Dan0

They can't stop Brees! 16/17 this half and a TD!!!
2-point conversion good! 24-17!!!
WHO DAT?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I just realized I forgot to put creds on this game...


----------



## BobbyCooper

HitOrGetHit said:


> I just realized I forgot to put creds on this game...


I have only 15k on the Saints  

should not have been such a ***** lol

31:17 Thats the victory!


----------



## The Horticulturist

Jeeze louise!


----------



## Dan0

We Are The Champions!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

YES! Bye Colts!!! Not your night! 31-17 Saints!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist

31-17!


----------



## BobbyCooper

The Saints really deserve it :thumbsup:

now I can go to sleep^^ Good night guys


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BobbyCooper said:


> The Saints really deserve it :thumbsup:
> 
> now I can go to sleep^^ Good night guys


Im not yet! I am going to see them win it for sure!


----------



## Dan0

I've been with this team for years. The Aints years. The Saints years. And tonight is the night it repays!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

If they score and burn their timeouts forcing the saints to go 3 and out the colts will get the ball again.


----------



## Dan0

HitOrGetHit said:


> If they score and burn their timeouts forcing the saints to go 3 and out the colts will get the ball again.


They just used 1


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Dan0 said:


> They just used 1


Yeah I saw! DOESNT MATTER THEY COULDNT SCORE!!!! 

Saints got it done!!!


----------



## 18573

God ******* damn it I bet my gf the Colts would win and now I have to cook her dinner.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

SurfNinja said:


> God ******* damn it I bet my gf the Colts would win and now I have to cook her dinner.


I made my gf dinner tonight. It's not so bad! :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

that blows surf.

time to get shit faced i may even make a run to bourbon street


----------



## HitOrGetHit

ZeroPRIDE said:


> that blows surf.
> 
> time to get shit faced i may even make a run to bourbon street


Sounds fun. I was gonna party last night but it didn't happen. It's definitely not happening tonight. Work in the am for me. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dan0

This picture pretty much sums everything up.


----------



## AK-Bronco

Glad to see Drew got his ring. 

This just proves that the Chargers are the worst pro football organization EVER. Lets get rid of Drew, and Eli to keep Phillip. 

Good for the Saints and their ability to access real talent.


----------



## evilappendix

So hung over... voice no longer works...


----------



## HitOrGetHit

evilappendix said:


> So hung over... voice no longer works...


Haha I had work this morning so I just watched the game and went to bed. :sarcastic03:


----------



## evilappendix

Ya luckily I work at a coffee shop.:thumb02: I got maybe two hours of sleep last night. I'm not sure I'll stop drinking any time soon though. This city aint goin to sleep until ash Wednesday!


----------



## Dan0

evilappendix said:


> Ya luckily I work at a coffee shop.:thumb02: I got maybe two hours of sleep last night. I'm not sure I'll stop drinking any time soon though. This city aint goin to sleep until ash Wednesday!


You lucky bastard, I'd give a lot to be in New Orleans right now.
Congrats, out of all the cities, you deserve it


----------



## cisco2403

AK-Bronco said:


> Glad to see Drew got his ring.
> 
> *This just proves that the Chargers are the worst pro football organization EVER*. Lets get rid of Drew, and Eli to keep Phillip.
> 
> Good for the Saints and their ability to access real talent.


They are definitely not the worst. They make shrewd moves and IMO one of the best orgs out there. When they let Drew go he was coming off of shoulder surgery, so nobody knew how he would perform post-surgery. They have had some nice drafts as well. Eli and Phillip are probably equal in terms of talent. 

You make it sound like they are comparable to Detroit or Oakland. You don't go from being a 1-15 team to making the playoffs by being a bad football organization.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Why hasn't anyone been discussing the '10 Draft!? Can we say, "What the **** was McDaniel's thinking!?" I'm not very proud to be a Denver Broncos fan right now. 

We lose Cutler, Marshall, Scheffler, and Wiegmann, to draft a ******* QB, when we already have Orton and Quinn!?


----------



## Walker

UrbanBounca said:


> Why hasn't anyone been discussing the '10 Draft!? Can we say, "What the **** was McDaniel's thinking!?" I'm not very proud to be a Denver Broncos fan right now.
> 
> We lose Cutler, Marshall, Scheffler, and Wiegmann, to draft a ******* QB, when we already have Orton and Quinn!?


Denver definitely reached with the Tebow pick at that spot for a guy that will have to work on huge changes to how he even throws the ball before he has a chance to develop. Not saying over time he might not develop but they really didn't need to get him that early. Really surprised by that pick there. 

Glad to see Colt get picked by Cleveland with Mike Holmgren there to help groom him to see if he can make it at the NFL level. Loved seeing Sergio Kindle go to Baltimore to work with Ray Lewis, Lamar Houston will be a big surprise even in Oakland and Jordan Shipley is a Wes Welker type receiver- he won't be All-Pro but a solid possession type WR in his career.


----------



## JimmyJames

UrbanBounca said:


> Why hasn't anyone been discussing the '10 Draft!? Can we say, "What the **** was McDaniel's thinking!?" I'm not very proud to be a Denver Broncos fan right now.
> 
> We lose Cutler, Marshall, Scheffler, and Wiegmann, to draft a ******* QB, when we already have Orton and Quinn!?


I was thinking the same thing. McDaniel's career with Denver might fall on the shoulders of the pick. They probably could have drafted him in the second round. 

I just dont get it. They have Orton who had a very good season last year, trade away their leading WR for the last 4 seasons, trade for Brady Quinn, and then waste a first round draft pick on a guy they would have been able to pick in the second or maybe even third round. WTF Denver, I dont get it.

I am not a Broncos fan either, just puzzled by the pick.


----------



## UrbanBounca

JimmyJames said:


> I was thinking the same thing. McDaniel's career with Denver might fall on the shoulders of the pick. They probably could have drafted him in the second round.
> 
> I just dont get it. They have Orton who had a very good season last year, trade away their leading WR for the last 4 seasons, trade for Brady Quinn, and then waste a first round draft pick on a guy they would have been able to pick in the second or maybe even third round. WTF Denver, I dont get it.
> 
> I am not a Broncos fan either, just puzzled by the pick.


I don't understand why they picked Demaryius Thomas over Dez Bryant, either. Kiper scored Denver a "C-" in the '10 Draft this year, which was the lowest other than Jacksonville.


----------



## Kado

In Denvers favor maybe they are trying to go the direction with haveing as few problem players as possible. To me they drafted more on charecter then skill. Not always the best decesion, and not the way I would go comeing off the season they had.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The Broncos' QB's are now Kyle Orton, Brady Quinn, and Tim Tebow... Orton is not that good at all, Quinn hasn't done anything since being drafted, and Tebow's skills translating to the NFL are very questionable. I dunno about them this year.


----------



## UrbanBounca

HitOrGetHit said:


> The Broncos' QB's are now Kyle Orton, Brady Quinn, and Tim Tebow... Orton is not that good at all, Quinn hasn't done anything since being drafted, and Tebow's skills translating to the NFL are very questionable. I dunno about them this year.


It was the Denver defense that caused their problem last year. Orton actually had a pretty good season. I'd rather have Orton over Cutler any day of the week.


----------



## Thelegend

too bad denvar fans...but on the bright side, be glad your not a jaguars fan soon to be based in los angelos. dont know what mcdaniels is doing, getting rid of the whole offense and drafting tebow so high. tyson alualu at 10 was a better pick imo than that reach.

on another note im a jets fan and hope that releasing faneca doesn't hurt the o-line too much.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Thelegend said:


> too bad denvar fans...but on the bright side, be glad your not a jaguars fan soon to be based in los angelos. dont know what mcdaniels is doing, getting rid of the whole offense and drafting tebow so high. tyson alualu at 10 was a better pick imo than that reach.
> 
> on another note im a jets fan and hope that releasing faneca doesn't hurt the o-line too much.


I believe with the Jets defense, we'll see them in the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## Thelegend

UrbanBounca said:


> I believe with the Jets defense, we'll see them in the Super Bowl this year.


quoted for truth:thumb02:

cant wait to see shonne green as the feature back in that offense. cromartie is gonna own with all the freedom hes gonna have on the back end and revis island will do receivers worse than cast away did tom hanks!


----------



## UrbanBounca

I thought I'd point out that Tebow's jersey outsold every other player last month.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

UrbanBounca said:


> It was the Denver defense that caused their problem last year. Orton actually had a pretty good season. I'd rather have Orton over Cutler any day of the week.


While this may be true, it would benefit the team in the long run to have a better veteran QB to guide the much younger Tebow and Quinn.


----------

